# Bolivian Rams, German Rams, Apistogramma together?



## SequoiaRW (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, new here with some questions. I've done several tanks in the past, mostly community tanks with tetras and cats and such. I'm looking to do a nice tank for our living room, it is 37 gallons, 12.5" by 26" by 30". I've been looking at Bolivian rams, german rams, and apistogrammas. Can these live together? I know I want a male/females pair for the rams. Can I have 2 Bolivians with 2 germans, or any combination of the 3 listed fish? Also, my wife loves corydora catfish... are these compatible at all? Thanks!


----------



## sunboy (Nov 10, 2012)

*** got both Bolivian Rams and Apisto's in the same tank, apart form the odd little fight *** had no real problems


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't try it in that tank. Mixing dwarves is usually not a problem in larger tanks, but in small tanks territory quickly becomes a problem. Despite being dwarves, these little cichlids can still inflict quite a bit of damage on each other. I'd stick with just a pair. Cories are up to you. The rams likely won't bother them too much, but if eggs are laid the cories will eat the eggs, which will likely result in some aggression.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

For Bolivians I know you will want a 10"x10" area for each ram, but a square foot is even better.

Personally, I always choose Bolivians over everything else. haha. Their coloration I think isn't just better, but more natural looking then the German Blue ram.

Shoot for a 1m/2-3f for your tank.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, there are Apistos that would go with Bolivian Rams, and there are Apistos that would go with regular Rams, HOWEVER, Bolivians and regular Rams come from different environments and should not be kept together. Apistogramma is a genus with over a hundred species and populations, found in a variety of environments. You would have to be more specific as to which Apisto you were considering.


----------

